# Anyone going to Belleville, Ont on Oct 23, 24 & 25th?????



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I just got the judging schedule & golden judging is as follows:

Fri. Oct 23 - around 1:30 pm 
Sat. Oct 24 - an early one 8:30 am
Sun Oct 25 - another early one @ 9:00 am

I'll be there for the whole weekend with Ch. Ambertru's Razz Razz Metazz (will be 11 months) who is entered as a Special & Puppy. If nothing more, it will be good experience for him &, most importantly, Razz enjoys the shows. Graeme Burdon will be handling Razz & nervous Mom will be in the audience with her camera.:uhoh::uhoh:

I think that another GRF member has at least her boy entered as well. 

No, BIGDAWG will not be there as he'll be at home with the other furkids.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We won't be there but wishing you and Razz good luck!  
I do want to get out to a show sometime to watch but my weekends are always so packed. Hopefully in the wintertime!


----------

